# Kendall Jenner walks the Runway during the Michael Kors Spring/Summer 2017 Show as part of New York City Fashion Week - September 14, 2016 (32x) Updat



## Mandalorianer (16 Sep. 2016)

​


----------



## ass20 (16 Sep. 2016)

*AW: Kendall Jenner walks the Runway during the Michael Kors Spring/Summer 2017 Show as part of New York City Fashion Week - September 14, 2016 (8x)*

Thanks for Kendall


----------



## Mandalorianer (16 Sep. 2016)

*AW: Kendall Jenner walks the Runway during the Michael Kors Spring/Summer 2017 Show as part of New York City Fashion Week - September 14, 2016 (8x)*

24x



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 




 

 ​


----------



## SGTS (15 Dez. 2016)

thank you so much


----------

